

Typhon is a Python implementation for the Rubinius (ruby) VM - andrewvc
https://github.com/vic/typhon

======
andrewvc
One other thing a lot of people don't know about Rubinius is that its
fundamental concurrency primitive is Rubinius::Channel, similar to channels in
Go. For example, see Rubinius' implementation of class Mutex:
[https://github.com/evanphx/rubinius/blob/master/lib/thread.r...](https://github.com/evanphx/rubinius/blob/master/lib/thread.rb#L42)

Quoth MenTaLguY: _MenTaLguY: Channels are the basic communication primitive in
Rubinius; everything else is implemented atop them. The fundamental
concurrency model is more or less the asynchronous pi calculus minus
replication and a few common extensions like non-deterministic choice (which
potentially requires channel operations to be centrally arbitrated). I
advocated pi calculus channels because of their simplicity, which generally
translates to performance and maintainability._

<http://www.infoq.com/articles/actors-rubinius-interview>

------
1337p337
This is like the bizarro version of the late _why's unHoly (
<http://github.com/whymirror/unholy> ), the README for which contained this:

"You know, it's crazy that Python and Ruby fans find themselves battling so
much. While syntax is different, this exercise proves how close they are to
each other!"

...Which is the apparent reason for naming the codebase "unHoly". A code
ambassador to try to mediate a peaceful resolution to the holy wars. (Pyhad?
Rusades? I bet _why could have come up with a better name.)

------
andrewvc
For more information about Rubinius: <http://rubini.us/>

More language implementations on top of Rubinius: <http://rubini.us/projects/>

------
t0mas
Calling Ruby code from Python.

<http://twitter.com/vborja/status/22350595050438657>

Awesome!! seems to work like from __future__ in python.

------
steveklabnik
> Maybe Rubinius VM does what Parrot was originally intended to. ( Running
> many dynamic languages )

This is the most interesting part, to me. Especially given that Ruby has
pretty much been my personal successor to Perl...

I wonder if we'll see more of this in the future, as rbx matures.

